# Audiodatei analysieren und visuell darstellen



## Loooki (1. Sep 2011)

Hey,

meine Frage bezieht sich generell auf Audio Datein und inwiefern es möglich ist diese darzustellen mit Java.

Ziel ist es ein Art Strahl, solang wie das Lied ist zu haben der die Höhen und Tiefen oder die Lautstärke darstellt.

Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Beispiele finden sich in der Musik bearbeitung oder auch bei Software wie Final Cut - Also Video bearbeitungs Software.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2011)

sowas ist nicht das Zusammenstellen von 3 JButtons, sondern eine komplizierte Sache,
allein dass du hier mit paar Zeilen fragst läßt eigentlich ausschließen dass dir das zu lösen möglich ist

hab selber kurz bei google geschaut und ein Thema gefunden, in dem zwar nichts konkretes steht, aber abschreckende Details
C++ Audio visualisieren - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Loooki (2. Sep 2011)

Was für eine harte Antwort 

Nun ich habs aber jetzt gelöst, wer hätte das gedacht? Mir hat lediglich ein Schlagwort zum googeln gefehlt

mit "java audio waveform" kommt man weiter


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2011)

lieber so überrascht als andersrum


----------

